# Watch my 100 Year Old House Fix, Repair and Renovations



## ryecandy (Feb 3, 2010)

Follow my blog as I (a 28 year old average guy) increase the value of my 100 year old home. We bought an uninsulated, poorly vented, home with structural problems that we are completely renovating to gain maximum equity before we sell!

House Fix, Repairs and Renovations include everything from the foundation up! Following every aspect, including actual foundation repairs, insulating the floors and walls, renovating the kitchen and bathroom, new flooring, drywall and doors in every room, updating windows and siding, repair the roof, fixing facia and unvented soffit, resurfacing the driveway, adding unilock patios and retaining walls, clearing out the overgrown yard, grass seeding, fix and repair sheds, new fireplace and patio.

You will see updated progress about the problems we have and the solutions we make to repair them!


----------



## the_duke (Feb 11, 2010)

wearing shoes when you work would be most benefitical...


----------



## TrueSouthernPeach (Feb 18, 2010)

What kind of house is it? Please keep us updated with lots of details and before - after pics!

-R


----------



## ryecandy (Feb 18, 2010)

TrueSouthernPeach said:


> What kind of house is it? Please keep us updated with lots of details and before - after pics!


Its a 1 1/2 storey century home? It is a century old so I think I can call it that.
Check out my blog for updates, details and tons of pics! House Fix, Repair and Renovations


----------



## TrueSouthernPeach (Feb 20, 2010)

Very cool... I will check out your link!


----------

